# Free dog to a future squirrel hunter



## Treedup (Oct 3, 2015)

I have a 4 year old mountain cur that is pretty good at treeing squirrels. ....I am moving out of state and he can't go. ...he is free to a child or youth that would like a dog that is ready for the woods...............PLEASE NO ADULTS...................I WANT HIM TO GO TO A KID. ...........PLEASE DON'T STEAL THIS OPPORTUNITY  FOR A CHILD TO OWN A GOOD TREE DOG.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2015)

Treedup said:


> I have a 4 year old mountain cur that is pretty good at treeing squirrels. ....I am moving out of state and he can't go. ...he is free to a child or youth that would like a dog that is ready for the woods...............PLEASE NO ADULTS...................I WANT HIM TO GO TO A KID. ...........PLEASE DON'T STEAL THIS OPPORTUNITY  FOR A CHILD TO OWN A GOOD TREE DOG.





Please contact "CrackerDave," he's not a kid, but sponsors/supports a lot of kid's hunts.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2015)

Awesome thing you're doing!


----------



## Treedup (Oct 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Please contact "CrackerDave," he's not a kid, but sponsors/supports a lot of kid's hunts.




What's his contact info?


----------



## Tall Tines Hunter (Oct 3, 2015)

*Awsome*

This is awsome... Hope he goes to a deserving child


----------



## specialk (Oct 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Please contact "CrackerDave," he's not a kid, but sponsors/supports a lot of kid's hunts.



ya' know, every now and then you come up with a good idea!


----------



## specialk (Oct 3, 2015)

Treedup said:


> What's his contact info?



http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=10095


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 3, 2015)

What about making him a prize in the drawing at this year's youth hunt?


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 4, 2015)

Is there anybody who can give this dog a foster home until the day of the youth hunt?

I'd hold him myself,but I've got a puppy and my wife has a cat that looks like an overgrown squirrel.
I sure would like to see this dog go to a young hunter! I hope someone can help make that happen.


----------



## Treedup (Oct 4, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> Is there anybody who can give this dog a foster home until the day of the youth hunt?
> 
> I'd hold him myself,but I've got a puppy and my wife has a cat that looks like an overgrown squirrel.
> I sure would like to see this dog go to a young hunter! I hope someone can help make that happen.




It would be much appreciated. .....I will supply a couple bags of food.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 4, 2015)

Treedup said:


> It would be much appreciated. .....I will supply a couple bags of food.



I hope you don't mind that I put a thread about the dog in the Campfire forum,because the more folks who know about this,the more likely someone will step up and help this dog go to a happy home with a young hunter who has a dad to hunt with them.
I'd sure like to make him first prize at this season's youth squirrel hunt,but if a good home is found before then,that's good,too.


----------



## Treedup (Oct 4, 2015)

No problem


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 4, 2015)

If you decide to go to Lake Russell WMA for your hunt, we can find him a empty kennel up here I am sure. If it handles well with a stranger, maybe can let it out to stretch its legs !  Byron is a ways from here......but with leaf lookin season up on us.......I am sure it could find a ride !!!


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 4, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> If you decide to go to Lake Russell WMA for your hunt, we can find him a empty kennel up here I am sure. If it handles well with a stranger, maybe can let it out to stretch its legs !  Byron is a ways from here......but with leaf lookin season up on us.......I am sure it could find a ride !!!



I am thinking seriously about having a youth hunt at that WMA this winter,but the dog needs a foster home till then,as Treedup is moving out of the state and leaving next week,I think.
The dog would be a great prize in the drawing we have for the kids at the hunt,or if there's a father-son team that could take the dog right now,that'd be great,too.Sounds like a good dog!


----------



## oops1 (Oct 4, 2015)

Man.. This is an awesome thread.. If I was closer.. He/she could crash at my house.. Again.. Awesome thing ya'll are doing!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 4, 2015)

Okie dokie. I will call who I know tomorrow to see what/if is needed to make your plans. One invitation we should have gave at the WAR that fell through my crack !!


----------



## Treedup (Oct 4, 2015)

Guys I really appreciate all of the effort. ....it means alot to me. ...Sambo is the dog in my avatar


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 4, 2015)

Glad to help!


----------



## thomas gose (Oct 4, 2015)

I can foster the dog if need be just PM me


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 5, 2015)

Not my decision to make,but if you are the man that came to one of the youth hunts with Ricky Harrington then that would be a great arrangement.I know you would take good care of the dog till the day of the youth hunt.

What do you think,Treedup? Byron is not real far from Griffin Ga. and maybe yall could meet halfway and have ol' Sambo a foster home in the next few days?

I trust Thomas to keep him and tune him up good for the youth hunt at Lake Russel WMA this winter,then we'll make Sambo the grand prize in the drawing at that hunt.
Watcha think,Treedup?


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 5, 2015)

A member near Athens has said he'd kennel the dog till the youth hunt.His handle is riverbank.
If needed,I will transport the dog.


----------



## Treedup (Oct 5, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> A member near Athens has said he'd kennel the dog till the youth hunt.His handle is riverbank.
> If needed,I will transport the dog.



Dave I just got off of the phone with him. I am meeting him on thursday to give him the dog. I told him that if it doesnt work out to pass him on to the youth hunt.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 5, 2015)

Treedup said:


> Dave I just got off of the phone with him. I am meeting him on thursday to give him the dog. I told him that if it doesnt work out to pass him on to the youth hunt.



That's great!
I think riverbank will give Sambo a good home,and the kids will hunt him a lot.
Glad it worked out!
Dave


----------



## riverbank (Oct 5, 2015)

Guys I will do right by y'all and the dog. If it just so happens to not work out y'all will be contacted. I will pick the dog up Thursday but if someone from the area just so happens to be headed this way that would be a huge help....thanks again fellas..


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 6, 2015)

riverbank said:


> Guys I will do right by y'all and the dog. If it just so happens to not work out y'all will be contacted. I will pick the dog up Thursday but if someone from the area just so happens to be headed this way that would be a huge help....thanks again fellas..



Looking forward to some tailgate shots of Sambo and the boys!

Yall are welcome to come hunt with us at the Northeast Ga.Youth Squirrel Hunt this winter.Hope to meet you there!
Dave


----------



## riverbank (Oct 6, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> Looking forward to some tailgate shots of Sambo and the boys!
> 
> Yall are welcome to come hunt with us at the Northeast Ga.Youth Squirrel Hunt this winter.Hope to meet you there!
> Dave



You got it


----------



## rwh (Oct 6, 2015)

if i had seen this earlier i would have taken care of him until the hunt.  i'm right down the road from you.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 6, 2015)

rwh said:


> if i had seen this earlier i would have taken care of him until the hunt.  i'm right down the road from you.



If I am reading right, riverbank has stepped in and wants the dog for his self. But, I also read that if the dog don't work out for him, he will pass him along !! No deal I would say !! Try a dog with the option to pass him on !! I bet I can find a pup to fit the occasion Dave. Matter of fact..... I know where there is a litter of fine pups now. A finished dog would be great, but a pup for a youngster to raise and bond with would be as good.

Sorry we wasn't fast enough to get Sambo to the youth hunt Dave.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 6, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> If I am reading right, riverbank has stepped in and wants the dog for his self. But, I also read that if the dog don't work out for him, he will pass him along !! No deal I would say !! Try a dog with the option to pass him on !! I bet I can find a pup to fit the occasion Dave. Matter of fact..... I know where there is a litter of fine pups now. A finished dog would be great, but a pup for a youngster to raise and bond with would be as good.
> 
> Sorry we wasn't fast enough to get Sambo to the youth hunt Dave.



A pup would be a great prize!
I hope Sambo and friends will come hunt with us.


----------



## riverbank (Oct 6, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> If I am reading right, riverbank has stepped in and wants the dog for his self. But, I also read that if the dog don't work out for him, he will pass him along !! No deal I would say !! Try a dog with the option to pass him on !! I bet I can find a pup to fit the occasion Dave. Matter of fact..... I know where there is a litter of fine pups now. A finished dog would be great, but a pup for a youngster to raise and bond with would be as good.
> Easy hoss... I have talked to Dave and treedup via p.m. and phone conversations... When I say if it don't work out I don't mean if the dog is no good or anything like that. I mean (god forbid) something happen to where I can't take care of the animal. I even messaged Dave before I got ahold of treedup and explained that I don't want to be "stepping on toes" so to speak. And I could even foster the dog for him until he was ready for the youth hunt. He then explained that the right home for the dog was the main thing. I still have no problem holding the dog for him. I explained that to both parties.
> Sorry we wasn't fast enough to get Sambo to the youth hunt Dave.                   Easy hoss... I have talked to Dave and treedup via p.m. and phone conversations... When I say if it don't work out I don't mean if the dog is no good or anything like that. I mean (god forbid) something happen to where I can't take care of the animal. I even messaged Dave before I got ahold of treedup and explained that I don't want to be "stepping on toes" so to speak. And I could even foster the dog for him until he was ready for the youth hunt. He then explained that the right home for the dog was the main thing. I still have no problem holding the dog for him. I explained that to both parties.


----------



## riverbank (Oct 6, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> If I am reading right, riverbank has stepped in and wants the dog for his self. But, I also read that if the dog don't work out for him, he will pass him along !! No deal I would say !! Try a dog with the option to pass him on !! I bet I can find a pup to fit the occasion Dave. Matter of fact..... I know where there is a litter of fine pups now. A finished dog would be great, but a pup for a youngster to raise and bond with would be as good


Easy hoss... I have talked to Dave and treedup via p.m. and phone conversations... When I say if it don't work out I don't mean if the dog is no good or anything like that. I mean (god forbid) something happen to where I can't take care of the animal. I even messaged Dave before I got ahold of treedup and explained that I don't want to be "stepping on toes" so to speak. And I could even foster the dog for him until he was ready for the youth hunt. He then explained that the right home for the dog was the main thing. I still have no problem holding the dog for him. I explained that to both parties.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 6, 2015)

As of now Dave, I am out. I gave you all the names of DNR and USFS folks you need to talk to today on the phone. You have their support 100%. I ain't as nice as you Dave ! Let me know if I can help in anyway.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 6, 2015)

riverbank said:


> Easy hoss... I have talked to Dave and treedup via p.m. and phone conversations... When I say if it don't work out I don't mean if the dog is no good or anything like that. I mean (god forbid) something happen to where I can't take care of the animal. I even messaged Dave before I got ahold of treedup and explained that I don't want to be "stepping on toes" so to speak. And I could even foster the dog for him until he was ready for the youth hunt. He then explained that the right home for the dog was the main thing. I still have no problem holding the dog for him. I explained that to both parties.



So be it........HOSS !!!


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 7, 2015)

OK, HOSSES!
Just a simple misunderstanding due to a lack of communication on my part.

Let's all be friends,and take a buncha kids out squirrel dawgin'!
Hope to see riverbank AND Greg at the n.e.Ga. Youth Hunt this winter,after deer season.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Oct 7, 2015)

Sounds like it worked out for the best. If a kid wants a dog bad enough, he will bond with him and take care of the animal. If he wins him in a drawing, may not happen.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Oct 7, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> If I am reading right, riverbank has stepped in and wants the dog for his self. But, I also read that if the dog don't work out for him, he will pass him along !! No deal I would say !! Try a dog with the option to pass him on !! I bet I can find a pup to fit the occasion Dave. Matter of fact..... I know where there is a litter of fine pups now. A finished dog would be great, but a pup for a youngster to raise and bond with would be as good.
> 
> Sorry we wasn't fast enough to get Sambo to the youth hunt Dave.



Are those pups Mtn. Cur?


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 7, 2015)

Hooty Hoot said:


> Sounds like it worked out for the best. If a kid wants a dog bad enough, he will bond with him and take care of the animal. If he wins him in a drawing, may not happen.



That's true,Hoot.

I plan to buy three or four copies of "Squirrel Dog Basics" by David Osborn,over in Watkinsville,Ga.
They will go with any donated puppy,and is a fine guide for a parent to help raise up a good dog and future squirrel-dawger.


----------



## riverbank (Oct 7, 2015)

I'd like to say that I didnt mean to rub anybody the wrong way, and maybe I shouldn't have used the word "hoss". It was not intended to be in a smart mouth way. I have a couple of kids (a step son and a cousin) who are 12 and 10. And also a bunch of other kids who would love to hunt squirrels behind a dog. If I can't make the hunt you will most certainly see pictures on this board of the kids and the dog. If anything I said or did came across as rude or inconsiderate please accept my apology, and believe me it wasn't meant that way. I think that when you type something it's easy to mean it one way and take it another. If that makes since.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 7, 2015)

riverbank said:


> I'd like to say that I didnt mean to rub anybody the wrong way, and maybe I shouldn't have used the word "hoss". It was not intended to be in a smart mouth way. I have a couple of kids (a step son and a cousin) who are 12 and 10. And also a bunch of other kids who would love to hunt squirrels behind a dog. If I can't make the hunt you will most certainly see pictures on this board of the kids and the dog. If anything I said or did came across as rude or inconsiderate please accept my apology, and believe me it wasn't meant that way. I think that when you type something it's easy to mean it one way and take it another. If that makes since.


It makes perfect sense.

I know Greg personally,and he's as good a feller as anybody could ever meet.Them mountain boys are a breed apart!


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 7, 2015)

I got a feelin' ol' Sambo and his team are gonna be hard to beat....unless somebody slips across the Carolina line with one of Mr. Parnell's fine cur dawgs....


----------

